# Lolly hungryer on Barking Heads Tender Loving Care



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

While the pet shop had a special offer on Barking Heads I took the opportunity to buy the smaller bags for a change (as they worked out cheaper per kg than a big bag) and try Lolly on the different flavours. Over the past couple of days I've noticed that she has been asking for food (which she hasn't done before). We don't have set meal times for her as it depends on when we get up  or whether she's going to have an early morning walk or wait until later but she usually gets fed around 8am and 6.30pm. Well last night she asked for food at 5.30pm (hubby took her out for a walk instead to delay her and she was fed about an hour later) and this morning she got me out of bed at 8am  I thought she needed a wee but no it was breakfast she wanted! (it's her breakfast time that varies the most and it has been as late as 10.30-11am before if we've had a lovely long morning walk and she never seemed bothered about her breakfast not being served before we went out)

The only thing I can think of is that the food is so easily digested it's making her hungry. I think I may have to mix it with another flavour to see if that makes a difference. I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced a hungrier dog on this flavour? (Jo Jo????)

Or of course it could be that I'm just not feeding her enough  I never weigh her food (I did early on and now gauge the amount on the amount I remember the weighed food looking like) but am always concerned about not wanting an overweight dog so probably err on the slightly less food side. Lolly has grown quickly and is a good size with plenty of energy and has never asked for food like this before.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have just bought this flavour for a change, haven't had it before, so it will be interesting. I will let you know hOw we go.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

just noticed my appalling spelling of hungier!! Can't edit the title now!! Will be interesting to see if Weller gets hungrier too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Janet, my girls ate well as puppies but Honey as an adult is not a big eater, they have had the Tender Loving Care on and off, but no I haven't noticed any big hunger when on this recipe. 

If Lolly is a good weight etc, maybe you should just give her a little bit more with each feed... I am not exact with what amount I feed my girls, they are not greedy and I keep an eye on their weight etc ... 

My girls can have weeks where they eat more than other weeks, but this could be to do with their seasons or due to extra exercise etc ... I just keep an eye on weight and growth etc ..


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau has Barking Heads and we have tried all flavours (she isn't very keen on the lamb one) and haven't noticed any difference in how hungry she is. I do measure her food out according to her weight etc and even more so now that she is on steroids as she has turned into a doggy dustbin  Perhaps Lolly really likes this one and so has become a bit greedier


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Perhaps Lolly really likes this one and so has become a bit greedier


Lolly fits into our family well as she loves her food!!! And any food will do as poor Millie (Julie Milliedog) can testify as Lolly was rather partial to her NI while we were staying there!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Lolly fits into our family well as she loves her food!!! And any food will do as poor Millie (Julie Milliedog) can testify as Lolly was rather partial to her NI while we were staying there!!!


That is so funny as Beau loves everyone elses food when visiting but at home was really fussy until she had to go on steroids and now she does the "poor me I am starving" face a little bit too well!! Lolly would fit in with us too as not much we don't like in the way of food hence why I am trying desperately to loose weight before turning 50 in August


----------

